# Kitchener/ Waterloo area



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

We will be moving to Canada in about 2 weeks and the Kitchener/ Waterloo area is first place on our places to live. Are there any areas we should avoid? What's the difference between the two areas? Besides Wilfred Laurier and University of Waterlooo are there any other Universities/ Colleges nearby?


----------



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm.. no one knows this area?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

immamom said:


> We will be moving to Canada in about 2 weeks and the Kitchener/ Waterloo area is first place on our places to live. Are there any areas we should avoid? What's the difference between the two areas? Besides Wilfred Laurier and University of Waterlooo are there any other Universities/ Colleges nearby?


There is not a great deal of difference between the two cities IMO. Both have nice sub-divisions and plenty of rural land/properties closeby, if that's what cranks your engines. Within east driving distances of larger cities of Toronto and London, both of which have major universities. There are also community colleges in the area. You will know very easily when you drive around what areas to avoid.


----------



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks! I guess I will see when I get there.



Auld Yin said:


> There is not a great deal of difference between the two cities IMO. Both have nice sub-divisions and plenty of rural land/properties closeby, if that's what cranks your engines. Within east driving distances of larger cities of Toronto and London, both of which have major universities. There are also community colleges in the area. You will know very easily when you drive around what areas to avoid.


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

immamon,

Contact a Realtor that works in Waterloo/Kitchener. They will be able to help you with your neighborhood questions and perhaps find you a place to stay.

You do not have to pay a licensed Realtor for this service. This is true regardless if you are renting or purchasing a property.

If you'd like, I can help you find one in Waterloo/Kitchener. 

cheers,
Richie Yu (Toronto Realtor)
richieyuRealEstate(dot)com


----------

